# California PE Application Engagement Summary



## diverdiver (Jan 5, 2021)

I am currently filling out the Application for Licensure for California and have hit somewhat of a roadblock in filling out the form. Section 2 of the application included a remarks section for any explanatory remarks or additional information. Based on my answered to earlier portions of the application I do not have any need to list explanatory remarks, but I'm getting hung up on the additional information? Should I list my experience in that section? Outside of that section, the only place in the application to fill out my experience is on the engagement form I've given to my references. 

Second, regarding the reference forms there is no note saying the PE stamp must be physical. Can my references stamp it digitally before mailing it to me (due to pandemic restrictions).

Thank you!


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 5, 2021)

To answer your first question, yes, put your experience in the section at the bottom of Section 2 that asks for "explanatory remarks or additional information".

As for the PE stamps on the reference forms, I'm not sure if it needs to be physical. I've always gone under the assumption that the forms needs to be wet-stamped and wet-signed. For what it's worth, I submitted my own application for S.E. licensure in October 2020 with physical, wet stamps and wet signatures from my references (I mailed the experience forms to my references and included pre-addressed, stamped envelopes for them to send them back to me). To me, that's the guaranteed safest way, especially since I see no way to insert a wet signature on the reference form.

Perhaps @CAPLS could verify whether stamps and signatures need to be wet on the reference form?


----------



## CAPLS (Jan 5, 2021)

diverdiver said:


> I am currently filling out the Application for Licensure for California and have hit somewhat of a roadblock in filling out the form. Section 2 of the application included a remarks section for any explanatory remarks or additional information. Based on my answered to earlier portions of the application I do not have any need to list explanatory remarks, but I'm getting hung up on the additional information? Should I list my experience in that section? Outside of that section, the only place in the application to fill out my experience is on the engagement form I've given to my references.
> 
> Second, regarding the reference forms there is no note saying the PE stamp must be physical. Can my references stamp it digitally before mailing it to me (due to pandemic restrictions).
> 
> Thank you!


Section 2 is intended as a summary of the engagements/references that the Board will expect to receive as part of the full application submittal.  The area (11) for remarks/explanation/additional information is just that...what other information that you believe the Board should understand that isn't covered in the accompanying engagement forms.  I.e., "The gap in dates between my Engagements 2 and 3 is due to a period of time where I was not actively employed in engineering." or something like that.

The Board Rules (regulations) allow for use of an electronic form of a seal by a licensed person.  If the reference adheres to the specifications for the required seal in electronic format pursuant to those rules, then its allowed.  This is a responsibility of the licensed reference, not the applicant.  Presumably, the licensed reference should already know whether their use in electronic format complies with the laws.


----------



## diverdiver (Jan 5, 2021)

CAPLS said:


> Section 2 is intended as a summary of the engagements/references that the Board will expect to receive as part of the full application submittal.  The area (11) for remarks/explanation/additional information is just that...what other information that you believe the Board should understand that isn't covered in the accompanying engagement forms.  I.e., "The gap in dates between my Engagements 2 and 3 is due to a period of time where I was not actively employed in engineering." or something like that.
> 
> The Board Rules (regulations) allow for use of an electronic form of a seal by a licensed person.  If the reference adheres to the specifications for the required seal in electronic format pursuant to those rules, then its allowed.  This is a responsibility of the licensed reference, not the applicant.  Presumably, the licensed reference should already know whether their use in electronic format complies with the laws.


Understood, thank you. I assumed so, but with the need to mail the forms back to me and subsequent mailing for approval I just wanted to make sure I didn't miss an item.


----------



## CAPLS (Jan 5, 2021)

diverdiver said:


> Understood, thank you. I assumed so, but with the need to mail the forms back to me and subsequent mailing for approval I just wanted to make sure I didn't miss an item.


totally understand the questions and reasons for them


----------

